# Off to the specialists today...



## LauraRN (Oct 8, 2001)

Tommy and I are going to a pediatric gastroenterologist today. We've been before, it's a 2 hour trip and we were basically brushed off. This time I am going to ask for further testing to rule out other problems. Although (knock on wood) Tommy has had a good few days. Still in pain, but manageable pain most of the time. I thought this morning that maybe I should cancel the appt, but I don't dare. As soon as I do, he will be right back to square one. My husband and I pulled him out of school last week and will be homeschooling him now. Tommy is MY child and I don't feel that the school board should control whether my child goes to school or not. If I say he can't go, he can't go. Betweent make-up work and absences, I was starting to fear he wouldn't pass 4th grade. We also started him on imipramime, 25 mg at night. That seems to be doing a good job with spasms.Kathie, if you are reading this, I haven't forgotten about emailing you, I've just been pretty busy this week! Talk to you soon.Laura


----------



## Ghetto_Jack (Jan 26, 2002)

Hi Laura, How is the home schooling going? My husband and I have been considering pulling Kensey (my 9 year old daughter) out of school as well. Our Doctor has put Kensey on imipramime today. Were keeping our fingers crossed.Keep us updated on your sons progress.Jackie


----------



## LauraRN (Oct 8, 2001)

Jackie,We just made the decision last week, but so far so good. I think Tommy misses school, but he was missing so much that I don't think it makes much difference. He is doing better now, possibly because he doesn't have to worry about missing school? I'm not sure if it's the imipramine helping or not, it usually takes a couple of weeks for that to kick in. So, who knows? It seems like things work for a little while then quit. We'll see. Let me know what you decide to do with Kelsey, and how she does on the imipramine. I have my fingers crossed for us all!Laura


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

Hi Laura, Yes, I did read your post..WOW! So you are going to home school him now? Have you ever done it before?? Poor little thing. He must be so miserable. I am happy you are seeking a Ped. Gastroenterologist. It's worth the 2 hour drive I think for sure! HOpefully he can help. SO Imipramine hah? and that helps?? My daughter, Melanie actually is doing quite a bit better. She is still quite constipated, but is eating better and I am packing her school lunches and being careful what she eats. She is totally off milk products and I give her yogurt. What a difference! (Maybe this is a "remission"?) I hope it lasts what ever it is..And I hope that you find out what is going on with your son. I will be thinking of you.. E-Mail me when you get the chance or when you need an ear.. Kathie


----------



## Ghetto_Jack (Jan 26, 2002)

Laura,The imipramine seems to be working ok for Kensey. Her frequent bathroom breaks have been cut in half and although she is sleeping better through the night, she's been waking 2-3 times a night with bad dreams. I am also a little worried about how hyper active she's been since she's been taking the imipramine. Could if be a side affect of this drug? She just got bumped up on the waiting list to see the GI from 6 months to 3 months.As far as the decision to home school Kensey or not, I still haven't decided.I'm sorry to hear that the visit with the specialist didn't go well. You must be very frustrated with Doctors.Keep us updated,Jackie


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Everyone here with children taking imipramine. I haven't seen any mention so I thought I would advise ya'll to check out one thing. I have taken imipramine and did have a short period of success with it many years ago but there is a side effect possibility concerning the medicine causing a problem with the "heart beats" which would be a nerve/electrical thing. Most young children have never had an elecardiogram that would detect murmurs or irregular heartbeats, etc and this should be checked for a baseline reading if they're gonna be taking imipramine! Please read below, Norb http://www.mentalhealth.com/drug/p30-t03.html#Head_4


----------

